# New OTI Tuna Sniper 710 in Action



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice Jack Cravelle on the new OTI Tuna Sniper 710. Perfect match with a Saragosa 6K for inshore use on kingfish, tarpon, jacks, or anything else you may tangle with off the jetties.


----------

